# Insuring a horse?



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

We need insurance for a horse that is coming to Spain. He is in England at the moment but none of the Brit companies we have spoken to are interested in insuring him because he is coming down here. Can anyone recommend a company here? It would be really handy if we could deal with somebody that speaks English because our Spanish is not great.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Warren D said:


> We need insurance for a horse that is coming to Spain. He is in England at the moment but none of the Brit companies we have spoken to are interested in insuring him because he is coming down here. Can anyone recommend a company here? It would be really handy if we could deal with somebody that speaks English because our Spanish is not great.


Hi Warren

This is not something Im personally familiar with, but I did a quick google search, most of the Insurance companies I found were only quoting for insurance on "pets" ie cats and dogs, but I did find this one that is based in Spain and covers animals throughout the EU apparently.

Dog Insurance, Cat Insurance, Horse Insurance, Pet Health Insurance, Pet travel Insurance, Public liability, protectapet, Vet Javea

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Warren
> 
> This is not something Im personally familiar with, but I did a quick google search, most of the Insurance companies I found were only quoting for insurance on "pets" ie cats and dogs, but I did find this one that is based in Spain and covers animals throughout the EU apparently.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you looking for health insurance for your horses? (Like, insurance to pay vet bills?) Or some sort of overall insurance, like for liability if your horses cause damage to others?

If the insurance Sue found doesn't work out, you may want to try and contact whatever horse registry or national horse owners association there may be in Spain. Here in France we have the Havas (which is where horses and donkeys have to be registered), plus several national owners associations. These groups would have any available information on insurance for your horses. (Or at least in France they can point you in the right direction.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

